# A Review of the WiaWis MXT-G limbs vs the WiaWis NS limbs



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I recently purchased WiaWis MXT-G limbs, and before I did there was not a lot of information on these limbs out there besides the standard sales lingo, and I feel like it is my duty to write a review of my experiences with these limbs, so that others like myself, will have better info to make the right purchase for them.

First what I was able to learn about these limbs BEFORE I bought them...well, it wasn’t much; but from a review by a few Canadian archers and something mentioned about the limbs in Bow International perked my interest in these limbs. What both sources claimed was that these limbs were easier through the clicker, than their other top of the line limbs the WiaWis NS. Well until I got these limbs I shot the WiaWis NS foam limbs, and the only real issue I had with these limbs is the difficulty for me at times to get my arrow through the clicker, due to stacking at my long draw length (30”). When I’m either fatigued or heavily training, sometimes it feels like I’m trying to pull Excalibur out of the stone, and I am forced to let down, and at times multiple times in an end. So anything that is easier through the clicker has some interest to me. Thus I bit the bullet and purchased the new MXT-G limbs.

Here first is the negatives about these limbs, when I purchased these limbs I purchased the same size as my previous limbs (34-32 longs), with the hope that everything will be close enough that I wouldn’t have to make any other changes to my arrows. When I got the limbs from Lancaster though, the limbs had the right labels on them that I bought, but when I put them on my bow for the first time, it was quickly obvious that these limbs WERE NOT what they were labeled as. Without changing the tiller bolts at all they were 4.5lbs heavier than my original limbs. I’m a guy getting older, and the last thing I need to do is go up in my draw weight. Anyway after trying everything under the sun to make sure that I wasn’t misinterpreting my findings, I contacted Lancaster, and talked to the tech, and exchanged the limbs, with the techs at Lancaster double checking the limbs to make sure that they were within the specs I was looking for. The labels on my new limbs read 32-30, where my old ones are 34-32’s. Thanks to Lancaster in making this as painless as possible.

The other negative, is that for my 27” WiaWis Nano Max riser, I had to open up the dove tail groves to get them to fit. They came too tight to work correctly, but so did my NS limbs a few years back. So not sure if the newer WiaWis risers have a narrower tiller bolt.

Okay, I’m going to now compare them to my old WiaWis NS limbs, shooting with all the exact same equipment between the two setups. 27” WiaWis Nano Max riser, Shibuya rest, Beiter plunger, same string, and 30” long tip to nock ACE 570 arrows, with 120gr points.

The MXT limbs have a greater curve than the NS limbs.
The MXT limbs and the NS limbs both weight exactly the same on a scale. About 4.5oz.
My 32-30 MXT limbs are the same weight as the 34-32 NS limbs. I only had to tighten my limb bolts one turn to get the same draw weight.
I did have to adjust the limb alignment for the new limbs. Everything else remained the same, except obviously centershot which had to be adjusted because of the change due to the new limb alignment.
After a break in period, where my optimal brace height & nock height where different than my NS limbs, these limbs settled into my previous brace and nock heights. So when I first got these limbs, on my initial tuning process my brace height ended up at 29cm and my nock height 9mm; but after about 500 to 700 arrows my brace & nock heights are the exact same as were with my NS limbs, 36cm & 12mm. 
My arrows tuned out to about the same draw weight, 37.5 lb for NS & 37.8 lb for MXT. 
During tiller tune, my NS limbs had a neutral or balanced tiller, where these limbs ended up being a +2mm.
At the same brace height, nock height, draw weight, and I shot these at 50m and 60m, and compared them with my NS limbs, and I picked up 6.5 full turns on my sight (52.25 for NS & 46.0 for the MXT for 50m; and 66 for the NS & 59.5 for the MXTs for 60m ). At 18m my sight marks are nearly the same. So it seems these limbs do shoot faster, even when everything is the same. I don’t possess a chronograph to confirm, so take it as you like.
Concerning a “feel” observation, and I don’t have any empirical data to back this, but these limbs don’t seem to be as snappy as the NS limbs. When I shot the NS limbs they feel like on release the string is jerked out of my hand, like there is no acceleration time; but these don’t seem to have that feel. They feel like they have a longer acceleration time out of my fingers for lack of a better descriptor. One would think that with the way they feel out of the fingers, that these limbs should be slower, but my sight marks say otherwise. Wish I had a draw board to see if I can confirm what I’m feeling.

My initial conclusions:
Concerning what I was looking for, i.e. is it easier through the clicker at my 30” draw length? So far after about 700 shots through these limbs, the answer seems to be yes. The NS limbs IMO at anchor feels almost like you are pulling against a wall for lack of a better explanation, where these limbs don’t have that feeling. I’m not saying you don’t feel the 38lbs, it just doesn’t feel like I’m at times shooting with a limb stop. I am assuming due to the greater recurve of these limbs, that they just don’t stack as fast as the NS limbs.

From what I can tell these limbs and the NS limbs are pretty much the same limb, even down to the weight, EXCEPT FOR the MXTs have a greater recurve than the NS limbs.

I must say that so far, my scores have not improved, but I do feel less pain to my joints so far (I’m 51 so that is important), and I feel like I can shoot more quality arrows with these limbs before fatigue sets in. I really equate this to the simple fact that they don’t stack as quickly so I don’t have to work as hard at times to get through the clicker, but also I think that limbs not being as snappy as the NS limbs put less stress on my joints.

Anyway great set of limbs, but so are the NS limbs. I would recommend any archer with a longer than average draw length or want a smoother feel in the release to pick these over the NS limbs. But you really can’t go wrong with either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is a picture of the NS limb and the MXT limb side by side.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience us.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Great review. 

Have you shot mk veracity or uukha to compare them to? I’m wondering how “smooth” through the clicker they are. Your comparison with the nsg was very helpful. My veracity feel like I’m at the same wall/draw stop you are describing with the ns but I’m drawing 31.5” on 25” riser. I am considering MXT and/or a 27” riser.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

ryan b. said:


> Great review.
> 
> Have you shot mk veracity or uukha to compare them to? I’m wondering how “smooth” through the clicker they are. Your comparison with the nsg was very helpful. My veracity feel like I’m at the same wall/draw stop you are describing with the ns but I’m drawing 31.5” on 25” riser. I am considering MXT and/or a 27” riser.


Ryan, I have not shot either, so I cannot comment on them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

erose said:


> Ryan, I have not shot either, so I cannot comment on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s all right, thanks for the feedback and review. I’ll most likely go 27” riser regardless.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Ryan, when I went from a 25 to 27” riser, I really didn’t feel a ton of difference between the two. There was a difference, just not as much as I was hoping. There is a bigger difference between the two limbs than there was between the two risers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piasecznik (Sep 30, 2016)

I also have 27" Nano Max and long NS limbs but 34" draw length and feel no stacking. Also 36cm brace height?!?! It should be 23.5cm max! Are you using 70" string in your 72" bow? Maybe 68" even?!


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Couldn’t get clearance at that brace height, nor a good tune for me. The suggested range for the NS limbs is 20 to 40cm, and not all of us archers are made the same. That is one thing that is a little different for the MXT limbs. The suggested range is between 20 & 45 cm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piasecznik (Sep 30, 2016)

I do not know where you pulled that numbers from but WiaWis Nano Max manual states 22cm~24.5cm for 27" riser and long limbs. Never heard of BH higher than 25cm. I would return to manufacturer suggested BH and try to tune it again to get clearance.


----------



## txarcher5 (Jan 8, 2018)

Interesting thread, thank you! I did a reset on my form during lockdown and started shooting longer 32" DL and it works great at 12-18m; using Uukhas 28" (~35# OTF). Tried at 70m and found that need extra poundage. Discovered that all my heavier limbs stack around 30.5", including another set of Uukhas 32#. I was wondering if a combination of MXT on a 27" riser would help with this.


----------



## jsflh (Sep 8, 2016)

The 2018 WIAWIS bow manual gives the following recommended brace height ranges for a WIN&WIN bow: 

Length of riser Long Limbs Medium Limbs Short Limbs
27 inches 22-24.5cm 21.5-24cm 21-23.5cm
25 inches 22-24cm 21-23.5cm 20.5-23cm
23 inches 21.5-23.5cm 20.5-23cm 20-23.5cm

With respect to the above figures a recommended brace height of up to 45 cm is quite ... astonishing. Among other things it would require a much shorter string and cost a lot of FPS due to the shorter power stroke (the mentioned bow manual gives a change of approx. 2.5 FPS for a 0.5'' change in brace height).

The 2018 WIAWIS catalog already lists the NS limbs so that the 2018 bow manual should include these.

In some other areas than archery is not uncommon to express a bandwidth in a compressed form omitting the leftmost digit(s) if they do not change. So something like 22-45 might have to be read as 22 to 24.5 because the leading '2' from the first figure will not be repeated. But remember that this knowledge is from other areas than archery. Here it may just be coincidence.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

jsflh said:


> The 2018 WIAWIS bow manual gives the following recommended brace height ranges for a WIN&WIN bow:
> 
> Length of riser Long Limbs Medium Limbs Short Limbs
> 27 inches 22-24.5cm 21.5-24cm 21-23.5cm
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out. I don’t know why I was thinking the way I was when I wrote all of this, but there should be a 2 at the beginning of my documented brace heights and mm. So I’m shooting with a brace height of 23.6 cm. Initially when I first started shooting these limbs my best brace height was 22.9 cm. 

22 to 24.5 is the recommended range for the brace height for these limbs.

Sorry for the confusion. I guess there were just too many numbers for me not to mess up somewhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## splitthenock (Mar 8, 2018)

ryan b. said:


> Great review.
> 
> Have you shot mk veracity or uukha to compare them to? I’m wondering how “smooth” through the clicker they are. Your comparison with the nsg was very helpful. My veracity feel like I’m at the same wall/draw stop you are describing with the ns but I’m drawing 31.5” on 25” riser. I am considering MXT and/or a 27” riser.


I have shot all. Uukha are the smoothest through the clicker, but hell they are hard to get moving. It feels like 50% letoff with the uukhas. The ns are notorious for the back wall. Mxt are in the middle but are spongy on release


----------



## dozy lizard (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting that you found the MXT heavier than the NS limbs, I found the opposite. I plotted the draw curve with exactly the same riser, string, limb bolt settings etc, and the MXT were heavier out to about 24in draw but at my 30.5in draw, the NS were heavier by about 1.8 lb (both 34lb long limbs). So now I need to get 36lb limbs to get my arrows to tune (or get new arrows).


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

dozy lizard said:


> Interesting that you found the MXT heavier than the NS limbs, I found the opposite. I plotted the draw curve with exactly the same riser, string, limb bolt settings etc, and the MXT were heavier out to about 24in draw but at my 30.5in draw, the NS were heavier by about 1.8 lb (both 34lb long limbs). So now I need to get 36lb limbs to get my arrows to tune (or get new arrows).


Thanks for that info! I’m about to order MXT-10 limbs, 34# longs. I also have a moderately long draw length. Which riser are you shooting? Bolts in, middle, or out? How much weight OTF at full draw?


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

Another example of why terms like “smooth” under the clicker are zero help to the consumer. Anyone who shoots over (or under I guess) 28” has no clue what draw weight they will get at their draw length. It gives them so much wiggle room to send out under and over- spec limbs.

Weigh them. Mark them. +/-1# is just nonsense. You really telling me they can’t beat a 6% tolerance if they wanted to? For every archer who wants the 38# there is probably someone who wants 37# or 39# just as much.

Even better weigh a Short limb at 26” and 28”. A med limb at 28” and 30”. A long limb at 30” and 32”. Who needs to know what a long (or extra long!) limb weighs at 28”? Oh right, because it would be inconvenient for the dealer who’d need to re-think their e-mis-selling platforms 

I guess it is going to get worse with more “smoother” and “crisper” limb varieties.

Stretch


----------

